# Brining Rottweiler to PT



## kasiahill

Hi,
My husband and I were considering coming to Portugal for a year but recently I found out that I won't be able to bring my Rottie because the breed is on restricted dog list. There is little information about it online so I was wondering if that's true. 
Thank you,
Kasia


----------



## canoeman

Yes restricted dog list, not sure that it prevents you bringing into the country but internally must be registered with your local Junta, the requirement to attend classes might be your problem unless you can bring Civil Liability Insurance with you and a suitable place to stay.

You could always check with the Portuguese Rottweiler Club to see if variations for temporary visit, but longer than 3 months your reguired to Register as a Resident, plus at 6 months you lose your UK rights as a UK Resident. 
Rottweiler Clube de Portugal :: Inicio

Requirements for Licence
Owner
Usual Pet Passport 
At least 18 years of age, confirm the housing of the animal, the security implemented and the historical aggressiveness of the dog, have no criminal record, civil liability insurance

Owner responsible for
Maintaining the security of the dog and preventing its escape, placing a sign at the entrance to the property clearly stating that there is a potentially dangerous dog on the premises
never leaving the dog alone in a public place, always keeping the dog on a lead and harness in public (the lead must be no more than one metre in length from the collar to the handler)
attending socialisation training with a DGV certified trainer (this is required to get civil liability insurance


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Blimey, I am sure my Portuguese neighbour who kept a Rottweiler in a cage for several years until it died was not aware of all these regulations. It has now been replaced with another large dog of very dubious ancestry to tell them when anyone is walking down the road. Even if he had known of them, I doubt he would have complied with them. German friends went to the freguesia to get two dog licences and they were numbered 1 and 2.


----------



## canoeman

Sorry didn't see the American flag, but a year stay you'd reguire an extended Visa.

Bit like church bells the laws there but not necessarily followed, all dogs are supposed to be registered but must admit we haven't bothered recently because no one else does.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Ah, the church bells. They soon stopped ringing through the night and now stop at 23:00 and resume at 07:00. Fortunately they are broken at the moment (or sabotaged).


----------



## kasiahill

Thank you everybody. I did find information about registration of dogs in Portugal. We do have it in US as well so no surprise there. There is a little information on TAP website (one sentence) that some restricted breeds might not be shipped to PT. I could not find any further information about even on Portuguese Veterinary Authority website. For right know I send the question to the Portuguese consulate. 
I do have dual citizenship (American and Polish) so no visa is necessary


----------



## canoeman

Try contacting Portuguese Rottweiler club, it's how you get around keeping dog here temporarily.
And where you'd stay?

Your still reguired to register your Residence at 3 months Polish citizenship doesn't alter that requirement, just makes it easy to enter EU.


----------

